# Zugriff auf Excel Tabelle mit Netbeans



## Guest (24. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss per ODBC:JDBC-Brücke auf eine Excel-Tabelle zugreifen. Die Verbindung an sich habe ich auch.
Wenn ich im SQL-Command-Fenster einen SQL-Befehl absetze, werden diese auch ausgeführt, ich kan also aus Tabellen lesen und darin schreiben.

Wie bekomme ich nun die Daten in ein Formular und kann sie dort weiterverarbeiten?

Bin leider auf dem Bereich Java recht frisch, muss dasaber für die Schule irgendwie hinbekommen.
Dummerweise kommt mein Lehrer auch nicht weiter damit :-/

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Markus


----------



## André Uhres (24. Jan 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..muss dasaber für die Schule irgendwie hinbekommen.
> Dummerweise kommt mein Lehrer auch nicht weiter damit..


 :lol:


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2007)

Hat denn keiner ne Idee, wie ich die Daten aus den Excel-Tabellen in ein Formular bekomme?
Wie gesagt, die ODBC:JDBC Verbindung habe ich in Netbeans angelegt.
Wie aber spreche ich die im jeweligen Formular an und bekomme die Daten in Textfelder?


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2007)

machs doch nicht so kompliziert über ne datenbankverbindung. für java gibts doch api's die excel files lesen & schreiben können!
wir benutzten hier jexcelapi: http://jexcelapi.sourceforge.net


----------



## WieselAc (6. Feb 2007)

Und wenn du unbedingt OBDC verwenden willst. Dann lies dir die Daten doch erstmal aus, speicher sie in einer geeigneten Datenstruktur zwischen und schreib dir dann eine GUI, die die Daten anzeigen kann.


----------

